# Radar Detector Hardwiring



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you think that you can tap power from that mirror , then you need to test the voltages to the mirror first . 

An alternative would to run your own power supply from the fuse box with an add a circuit .. just a long wire . you might get a ground at the mirror .. a schematic sure would be nice to look at also ..


----------



## Zypherus (Dec 7, 2019)

mikeeitup said:


> Hey guys. Just bought a Passport 9500ix and I have the mount to the mirror already for it. I am going to buy a mirror power tap for the detector. Anybody had issues or any experience in tapping into the onstar Cruzen mirror??? Halpp. Any suggestions or insight, criticism is welcome.
> Mike





mikeeitup said:


> Hey guys. Just bought a Passport 9500ix and I have the mount to the mirror already for it. I am going to buy a mirror power tap for the detector. Anybody had issues or any experience in tapping into the onstar Cruzen mirror??? Halpp. Any suggestions or insight, criticism is welcome.
> Mike


Hey Mike. What did you finally do? I bought the Escort Max 360c and was going to hardwire to the 16 pin plug behind the plastic cover behind the mirror.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Zypherus said:


> Hey Mike. What did you finally do? I bought the Escort Max 360c and was going to hardwire to the 16 pin plug behind the plastic cover behind the mirror.


Nothing worked. Even took it to a pro and they gave up too. Ended up using a fuse tap and running it up the pillar from the fuse block.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The only mirror that I know of in a Cruze that has constant power is a dimming mirror. All others will not work. You could power from the lighting circuit, but I ended up running a circuit from the fuse block up to the mirror area for my radar detector, dash cam and my Home-link upgrade.


----------

